# Rift PvP



## Elda (5. März 2011)

Moin,
Ich machs mal kurz.
Was bietet Rift in sachen PvP?


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2011)

Dann mach ichs auch mal kurz.
- 4 Kriegsfronten (Battlegrounds)
- Gunstsystem (vgl. Ehresystem in WoW) mit vielen PvP-Händlern, gibt derzeit glaube ich T1 und T2 im PvP
- PvP-Ränge auf Level 50
- PvP Seelen (extra Klassen zugeschnitten auf das PvP, jede Berufung kann derzeit eine PvP Seele erlernen)
- Open PvP (teilweise recht gelungen, wenn die beiden Fraktionen Invasionen zurückschlagen und sich danach bekriegen, teilweise frustrierend wenn du von Highlevlern gegankt wirst)
- Low Level PvP lohnt sich, da es viel Erfahrung gibt und es PvP-Händler gibt, die auch gute Sachen für Lowlevelers verkaufen zu angemessenen Gunstpreisen


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2011)

- daily pvp quests
- realmübergreifende schlachtfelder

und somit kurze wartezeiten und das bisher in den levelranges 10-19 und 20-29..

weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## wertzû (5. März 2011)

PvP balanced bis auf 2 sachen

1. Heal > Dmg. 1 heiler kann 3 dds wegheilen
2. Saboteur burst, es kommt einfach zuviel schaden nach der vorbereitungsphase.


----------



## Elda (6. März 2011)

danke für die Infos hört sich garnicht so schlecht an.


----------



## Mordhorst (6. März 2011)

Die Kämpfe dauern länger.

Gestern stand mir (Magier, Nekromant) im Kodex ein Schurke, 4 Level über mir gegenüber. Der hat mich nicht kaputt gekriegt 
Ich ihn allerdings auch nicht. Ich hatte gehofft, meine Kollegen würden kommen. Es kamen leider seine Kollegen -.-


----------



## Hellbabe (6. März 2011)

Mordhorst schrieb:


> Die Kämpfe dauern länger.
> 
> Gestern stand mir (Magier, Nekromant) im Kodex ein Schurke, 4 Level über mir gegenüber. Der hat mich nicht kaputt gekriegt
> Ich ihn allerdings auch nicht. Ich hatte gehofft, meine Kollegen würden kommen. Es kamen leider seine Kollegen -.-



Du weißt das die Ränge im BG angehoben werden auf die Maxstufe, also 19,29,39. Deshalb wars unentschieden, bis seine Freunde kamen. Im Open bekommt er dich normal alleine putt;P 

Btw. schönen Dank an die Skeptiker die sich mit uns auf Rhaz 2h lang um einen blöden Rift gekloppt haben...war funny.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. März 2011)

Gibt es bei dem Spiel auch Hordler? Quasi Orcs, trolle etc.?


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2011)

Es gibt halt zwei Fraktionen. Aber keine Orcs und auch keine Trolle.


----------



## Azddel (6. März 2011)

Doch, Trolle gibts. Wie überall. :-)


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. März 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Doch, Trolle gibts. Wie überall. :-)



Bei Rift sogar vergleichsweiße zu viele...


----------



## Karvon (6. März 2011)

Doktor ich muss sagen, dass ich vergleichweise wenige im Spiel gelesen/getroffen habe =)


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. März 2011)

Gibt es also nur Menschen??


----------



## Hellbabe (6. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Gibt es also nur Menschen??



Rassen kannste hier nachlesen. http://eu.riftgame.com/de/


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. März 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich machs mal kurz.
> Was bietet Rift in sachen PvP?



PvP kannste auch auf den PVE-Servern haben. Reitest z.B. um ne Handwerksquest abzugeben durch die Gegend (für Köngsholzkurzbögen muß der Wächter tief in die Skeptikergegend rein), wird von nem Wachmann angehaun, abgemountet und da man in einer Gegend ist, wo das Pet einem die Seele rettet, wenn es einen Angreifer sofort abblockt, ist es natürlich auf Verteidigen gestellt. Dann biste PvP-geflagged und hast ne Meute Spieler der anderen Farktion am Backen...


----------



## MrGimbel (6. März 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> Doktor ich muss sagen, dass ich vergleichweise wenige im Spiel gelesen/getroffen habe =)



Warst wohl noch nicht in den Trollpesthöhlen^^


----------



## Hellbabe (7. März 2011)

Das schlimme ist wieder, daß Highlvl meinen, kleine beim q wegzurasieren und soch noch großartig vorkommen. Sie bekommen keine Gunst etc. aber meinen wohl sie wären die besten im PvP aufm PvPServer. Nur komisch das se abhauen, wenn nen gleiche Gruppe gleichlvl hinkommt und sie geflissen mal ins Nirvana schickt. Wenn Ihr net es schafft auf Gleichlvlige Spieler im PvP zu bestehen, seits entweder falsch im Game oder lernt ma zu spielen. Trion sollte es so lösen wie in Warhammer Spieler die ein oder 2 Stufen höher sind als das q gebiet, werden zum Hühnchen und sind onehitchars... Aber da fangt ihr ja an zu weinen ne ;P


----------



## RED DEVIL (7. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dem Spiel auch Hordler? Quasi Orcs, trolle etc.?



Die ''Horde''in RIFT sind quasi die Skeptiker,Bahmi=eine ziemlich Robuste Rasse(haben Elementarvorfahren),Kelari=Elfen(nur nicht die Blümchen Elfen),Eth=Menschen.


----------



## HoRRoRiBlE (7. März 2011)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist wieder, daß Highlvl meinen, kleine beim q wegzurasieren und soch noch großartig vorkommen. Sie bekommen keine Gunst etc. aber meinen wohl sie wären die besten im PvP aufm PvPServer. Nur komisch das se abhauen, wenn nen gleiche Gruppe gleichlvl hinkommt und sie geflissen mal ins Nirvana schickt. Wenn Ihr net es schafft auf Gleichlvlige Spieler im PvP zu bestehen, seits entweder falsch im Game oder lernt ma zu spielen. Trion sollte es so lösen wie in Warhammer Spieler die ein oder 2 Stufen höher sind als das q gebiet, werden zum Hühnchen und sind onehitchars... Aber da fangt ihr ja an zu weinen ne ;P



ein grund warum viele lowies ganken,... weil sich leute (wie du z.B.) darüber aufregen und weinen

und dann zu sagen "meinen wohl sie wären die besten im pvp" oder ",... und sich noch großartig vorkommen"

typische mimimi-kommentare

(und nein, ich ganke keine lowies, würde ich aber jemanden sehn bei dem ich genau weiß er reagiert so wie du,... dann  wirst geschnetzelt)


----------



## Hellbabe (7. März 2011)

HoRRoRiBlE schrieb:


> ein grund warum viele lowies ganken,... weil sich leute (wie du z.B.) darüber aufregen und weinen
> 
> und dann zu sagen "meinen wohl sie wären die besten im pvp" oder ",... und sich noch großartig vorkommen"
> 
> ...



weiste wie egal es mir ist zu sterben wenn einer 10 stufen über einem es machen muss...wow balls hat er ja...und pvp in meinem alter is eh reaktionssache;P


----------



## Wellnice (7. März 2011)

Das läuft ganz einfach so..wird man gegankt, schreibt man 1 Satz in den Gildenchat...
wenige Sekunden später steht ne 5 Mann Truppe am nächst besten Portal, Koordinaten werden ausgetauscht, ein paar Sekunden geritten, Noobs ordentlich verdroschen, paar mal gegankt damit sie es auch bereuen...zurück zum Portal und fertig =)))


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2011)

Also mein Krieger - hauptsächlich Champion - ist jetzt Level 11, hab schon einige BGs auf Wächterseite gemacht und fast alle gewonnen. Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich mit Level 11 recht gut Level 17er vertrimmen konnte. Ein totales Opfer, wie etwa bei WoW auf den 0-4er Stufen gibt es nicht (oder ich bin ein überragendes PvP-Genie, aber das glaub ich nicht). 

Beim 1. BG, das man bekommt, muss man einen verfluchten Hammer erobern und mit sich herumtragen. Das Team, welches den am längsten im Besitz hat, gewinnt. Zusätzlich bekommt den Träger auch noch Schaden allein durch das Tragen. Das Spiel ist also weniger taktisch als zb. bei WoW, aber dafür auch weitaus actionreicher. Wer fand es nicht langweilig, in Arathi 15 Minuten lang die Mine zu deffen und kein Gegner kam. Das könnt ihr hier vergessen - zumindest bei dem einen BG, in dem ich bisher drin war. Das ist Gemetzel pur und macht auch richtig viel Spaß. Dazu gibts ganz nett EP. Nach vier Schlachten hatte ich schon neue Stiefel und ein gutes Level errungen.


----------



## Freakypriest (9. März 2011)

Man muss auch dazu sagen das man je nach lvl einen buff bekommt damit alle Leute im BG etwas ausgeglichen sind egal welches lvl sie haben.
Ich selbst hatte mit lvl 30 um die 3k hp gebuffed und jetzt mit 37 habe ich im bg immernoch 3k hp


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. März 2011)

Wir waren gerade dabei mit 10 Leuten ein Rift mit ELITE zu schliessen und hatten arge Probleme. Da machten 2 PvP an und wie gerufen kamen ca. 30 Skeptiker um uns zu überrollen. Fast zu überrolen, weil neben mir noch jemand wuste wie man vermeidet das PvP-Flag der Raidmitglieder zu übernehmen (Pet passiv und jeden AE vermeiden). ALso ansich ist es gar nicht nötig auf nen PVE-Server zu gehn, weil es genügend Leute gibt, welche jedem das PvP aufzwingen.


----------



## Azddel (9. März 2011)

Aber ich muss schon sagen, dass es äußerst spassig  sein kann, einen Rift zu schließen und gleichzeitig die gegnerische Fraktion zu bekämpfen.

Hatte das vor ein paar Tagen mal in der Scharlachroten Schlucht, wo uns ca. 8-10 Skeptiker einen reinwürgen wollten, als wir einen Boss bekämpften. Der Boss ist trotzdem umgefallen. Danach wurden die panisch flüchtenden Skeptiker auseinander genommen. Ein paar schafften es bis zur nächsten Skeptiker Basis, wo dann auf uns ihre ärgerlichen Freunde warteten.

Und wir wurden auseinander genommen. Sehr kurzweilig.


----------



## Freakypriest (9. März 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Wir waren gerade dabei mit 10 Leuten ein Rift mit ELITE zu schliessen und hatten arge Probleme. Da machten 2 PvP an und wie gerufen kamen ca. 30 Skeptiker um uns zu überrollen. Fast zu überrolen, weil neben mir noch jemand wuste wie man vermeidet das PvP-Flag der Raidmitglieder zu übernehmen (Pet passiv und jeden AE vermeiden). ALso ansich ist es gar nicht nötig auf nen PVE-Server zu gehn, weil es genügend Leute gibt, welche jedem das PvP aufzwingen.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wenn ich auf die Wächter keinen dmg mache oder kollegen heile die auf denen rumprügeln, bleibe ich immer ausserhalb des pvp und kann von denen auch nicht angegriffen werden.


----------



## Meister Obolon (9. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich mit Level 11 recht gut Level 17er vertrimmen konnte. Ein totales Opfer, wie etwa bei WoW auf den 0-4er Stufen gibt es nicht (oder ich bin ein überragendes PvP-Genie, aber das glaub ich nicht).



So weit ich weiß wird man immer auf die höchste Stufe gehoben. Also in deinem Fall auf 19.
10 gegen 19 wäre ja auch wirklich übel...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wenn ich auf die Wächter keinen dmg mache oder kollegen heile die auf denen rumprügeln, bleibe ich immer ausserhalb des pvp und kann von denen auch nicht angegriffen werden.



Die anderen 6 haben nicht absichtlich auf Pvp geschaltet. 

@Azddei es mag sein, daß solche Kämpfe auf dem PvP-Server kurzweilig sind. Nun hat man sich aber extra auf nem PvE-Server angemeldet, daß man solche überraschenden Kämpfe nicht hat und bekommt sie trotzdem serviert.


----------



## myadictivo (13. März 2011)

wie steig ich eigentlich im pvp rang auf ? hab zwar ingame schon gefragt, aber es hat sich keiner erbarmt. sprich ich hab mir für 2500gunst die pvp seele gekauft, kann aber nicht wirklich viel skillen, weil die skills durch pvp ränge freigeschaltet werden


----------



## Azerak (14. März 2011)

Geht erst ab lvl 50. Wie dann genau kA. Wahrscheinlich einfach durch BG's ^^


----------



## myadictivo (14. März 2011)

ah okay, dann ist die pvp seele ja erstmal gestorben für mich. schade  ich dachte ich kann die beim leveln schon nen bißl nutzen und experimentieren damit


----------



## darksilver1 (14. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ah okay, dann ist die pvp seele ja erstmal gestorben für mich. schade  ich dachte ich kann die beim leveln schon nen bißl nutzen und experimentieren damit


Du kannst auch unter lvl 50, 10 Punkte ausgeben. Jeweils 5 auf jeder Seite ohne im Rank zu steigen.

Außerdem wenn man keine Punkte investiert und nur den cc breaker benutzt dann kann man jederzeit einfach eine andere 0 Punkte Seele auswählen.
Also ich benutze sie gerne so und sobald ich cooldown drauf habe, wechsle ich die Seele aus im Warfront.


----------



## Healor (14. März 2011)

Was mir die Tage aufgefallen ist, das desöfteren im Regionalschat, sowie im BG Chat über die "Noobs" auf der gleichen Seite geschimpft wurde. Das Spiel ist erst seit nicht mal einem Monat auf dem Markt. Was erwarten die denn?

Es ist doch völlig normal, dass man als Anfänger noch nicht der Überprofi ist. Muss sich doch erst mal alles einspielen und ich bin mir sicher, dass in Rift nicht nur alte "MMO Hasen" vertreten sind sondern auch wirklich Frischlinge.

Ansonsten finde ich die Community überraschenderweise sehr hilfsbereit und nett. Es macht den anschein, als bemühe sich die Community von anfang an sauber zu sein


----------



## myadictivo (14. März 2011)

ach über das geschimpfe kann ich nur lachen..ist immer wieder lustig in einem teamorientierten spiel dann solche "ihr macht alles scheisse" macker dabei zu haben, die stats irgendwie konstruktive lösungsvorschläge einbringen einfach rumpöbeln..(ich bins aus wow ja gewohnt..hehe)


----------



## darksilver1 (14. März 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Was mir die Tage aufgefallen ist, das desöfteren im Regionalschat, sowie im BG Chat über die "Noobs" auf der gleichen Seite geschimpft wurde. Das Spiel ist erst seit nicht mal einem Monat auf dem Markt. Was erwarten die denn?
> 
> Es ist doch völlig normal, dass man als Anfänger noch nicht der Überprofi ist. Muss sich doch erst mal alles einspielen und ich bin mir sicher, dass in Rift nicht nur alte "MMO Hasen" vertreten sind sondern auch wirklich Frischlinge.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich die Community überraschenderweise sehr hilfsbereit und nett. Es macht den anschein, als bemühe sich die Community von anfang an sauber zu sein



Naja manchmal fragt man sich wirklich ob das eigene Team nur aus bots besteht. 

Für alle Anfänger gilt das gleiche im ersten Warfront wie dies hier für Warhammer.

Kill the Dude with the Thing


----------

